# Baraga Unit bears?



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! This fall will be my first time hunting bears in MI, and I have recently gained access to 60 acres near the Sturgeon River Sloughs(roughly between Chassell and Baraga). Anyone hunted around here, or have any idea on this general area for bear? I have 2 pts so I assume it will for the second hunt in the Baraga Unit. I plan on rifle hunting and will be needing a place to process(if successful). I know it's a long ways out yet but I am getting geeked up already. Thanks for any info.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

There's a lot of bear around Baraga ,Sidnaw ,Chassel. Heck anywhere
In that area will be good. You will have a lot of guys running hounds so be sure to get away from any roads. There are a few areas I liked in the Baraga plains area ,it use to be heavily hunted buy houndsman. But since the wolves have taken a stronghold in that area there numbers have decreased. I am sure you already know there is a lot of woods to check out. Good Luck.As for processing,there use to be a place in Pelkie just west of Baraga.Also check with a place in L'ance call Indian Country Sports for hunting info.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

The area you are talking about has a lot of pressure from a local guide service. Yes it has a lot of bears and if I am correct in where I think you plan to hunt, it isn't hunted much by the dog hunters. I do know individuals that have good success baiting on their own in that area.


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate it. I am trying to debate if I should do it myself or get set up with a guide...I talked with Tim from Northwoods Guides, and their price seems to be fair and comparable to a lot of others in the UP. I've searched for older threads about them and they've gotten quite a few good reviews. 

Being from downstate, I am starting to think it might be a better to go with someone rather than try to come up labor day weekend, set up a bait site, then come back 2 weeks later for the opener on the 15th and hunt that week. I know anything is possible with a lot of hard work but I need to be realistic about doing everything by myself. Have you guys ever used Northwoods, or known someone that has recently? I'd like to get recent reviews, thanks!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

If you have never bear hunted before you should get a guide.There's a lot more to bear hunting than just dumping some goodies in the woods and killing a bear.Check out references ,word of mouth goes a long ways. Then while hunting with them pay attention how they do things and ask questions.Then you have a idea how it's done. Remember bear hunting is very tuff work. You have to bait daily and at the same time everyday (multiple baits) .Also don't take a lot of people with you when you do it. It will be expensive for you to do it living so far away. Also check with anyone from Michigan Bear hunters association for info on guides.


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

stickbow shooter said:


> If you have never bear hunted before you should get a guide.There's a lot more to bear hunting than just dumping some goodies in the woods and killing a bear.Check out references ,word of mouth goes a long ways. Then while hunting with them pay attention how they do things and ask questions.Then you have a idea how it's done. Remember bear hunting is very tuff work. You have to bait daily and at the same time everyday (multiple baits) .Also don't take a lot of people with you when you do it. It will be expensive for you to do it living so far away. Also check with anyone from Michigan Bear hunters association for info on guides.


I know it's tough work, couldn't agree more... I helped my buddy years ago when I lived in Cadillac, it was an every day affair, which is why I just booked with Hank. Tough to find anyone who doesn't have a blast up there with him while still maintaining the purpose of bear hunting. I'm looking forward to it to say the least. Looks like I'll just head back up to Baraga for some deer hunting. Thanks.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

That area gets a lot of guided pressure all along the snowmobile trails that run thru that area


----------

